# Gorgeous Dog Photos from a National Geographic Photographer



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

I admit to being a sucker for a great cat or dog photograph.


https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...1_2PM&utm_campaign=engagement&utm_rd=16746646


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

oooh they are gorgeous Jane..would you like to see some of our dogs?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes, Jane and Holly- hard to find animals more beautiful than dogs and cats.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

hollydolly, Beautiful pics of great dogs. I want to take that third one home with me. Does the curly gray guy have ears?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

The 3rd one is Scruffy, he's our eldest Labradoodle, that photo was taken just last week..... and the ''grey ' one is a miniature labradoodle and he's actually black..he's in the sun and it's showing up his grey hairs more than normal now he's getting older.. he's 9... let me find another pic of him...


....here's 2... 

 

 this is our third labradoodle he's white  with black markings  almost as large as Scruffy... 

 and here's the 3 doodles together when they were a bit younger...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

This is our eldest dog at 14 years old..she's a Staffie, and a more people dog you couldn't get, she just loves people.. but she's old and sick now, 

....and this is the youngest and tiniest of them all a 3 year old chihuahua who aprt from an hour running by the beach or the lagoon.. spends her life sleeping or curled up on the chair next to her 'mummy'..(my daughter)..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful photos Jane, thanks!  Holly I always love to see your sweet dogs, they're all beautiful and I especially like the Doodles. :love_heart:  I'll toss in a picture of mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

Oooh yes SB I remember your little darlin'...nice to see him again...


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful PIctures !!!!!!!!  OMG Hollydolly --- your dog looks like my dog's twin !!!!!! Mine is a "retriever mix" - that's what the rescue group said. 

I'm also a sucker for dog pictures .Every year I buy a dog calendar and I can't bear to throw them away !



  Hunter


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Lots of handsome dog pictures, hollydolly.

That "gray" labradoodle turned black and now I see his ears. He was hiding them before.

Seabreeze, your doodle is gorgeous. How old is s/he? 

Do doodles require much grooming?

I like your new dog, Toomuchstuff. I'm about to go out looking for a new dog and these guys look like they'd be around the right size.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Seabreeze, your doodle is gorgeous. How old is s/he?
> 
> Do doodles require much grooming?



Thanks Jane, it's a boy named Bigfoot and he's 2 1/2 yrs. old.  Mine requires a lot of grooming, his hair grows constantly and mats easily.  We brush him daily and trim him ourselves at home, he picks up a lot of weeds and debris when he runs loose in the park, but we're retired now so it's a labor of love.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Toomuchstuff, your Hunter looks so handsome, here he is right side up.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Hunter looks like a smart dog.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)

*TMS..*..Hunter looks beautiful and I can see that he's the same colouring as Minky...but Minky is smaller, short and squat typical Staffordshire bull terrier

With our doodles  regarding grooming, the three of them as well as all being different sizes.. (all Australian labradoodles)... they all have different needs for their coats. Both the white and the russet brown ( the larger 2) have loose coats, and need a lot of grooming)... everything gets caught up in their coats , and as they have mountainous acres to run around with lots of  fruit trees they gets everything caught up in their coats..   The black miniature doodle  (stanley)..is only a year younger than the elder largest doodle  Scruffy whose 10...  but has more poodle in him  than Lab , and so his coat is tighter. he still needs grooming but it's a little easier with him.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for fixing that ! I tried 3 times to post that picture and it kept coming in upside down. I gave up & thought I deleted it.  
Hunter is a perfect size - 38 pounds. I hope he lives a long long time !


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2018)

I think Minky weighs about the same as Hunter but unlike hunter  she's short and squat but heavy for her size... our elder labradoodle weighs 80 pounds... the miniature doodle weights 20lbs approx 10 kgs'


----------

